# fall fishing



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

whats your favorite fall baits


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

texas rigged anything slow-for ponds


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

caught all mine flippin


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Early to mid fall - buzzbaits, tubes, poppers, shad raps
Mid to late fall - big spinnerbaits, shad raps, white curly tail grubs, 

I usually throw topwaters all fall if its cloudy or before dark.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

shad rap has been workinggood formelately too


----------

